# Umsetzung der PLC/HMI Schnittstelle im TIA-Portal



## Raijin Tycho (2 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie Ihr die Schnittstelle zwischen HMI und PLC umsetzt.

Ich erstelle mir immer einen globalen Datenbaustein mit jenen Variablen, welche ich auf dem HMI ausgeben bzw. über das HMI steuern möchte. Dabei fasse ich die Variablen in Structs zusammen, welche den einzelnen Bildern/Funktionen/Maschinenteilen zugeordnet sind. Das ist zwar etwas aufwendig, aber am Ende des Tages recht überischtlich.

Mir geht es an dieser Stelle einfach nur darum zu sehen, wie andere Leute mit mehr Erfahrung sowas handhaben und ob es villeicht Strategien gibt, auf die ich nicht gekommen bin und besser sind.


----------



## ducati (2 März 2021)

Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> Ich erstelle mir immer einen globalen Datenbaustein mit jenen Variablen, welche ich auf dem HMI ausgeben bzw. über das HMI steuern möchte.



Mach ich ganz genauso...

Bzw. muss ich mir den nicht erstellen, sondern der ist bei uns für jede Anlage gleich...

Also mehrere Standard Global-DBs mit Arrays of Struct für alle Standardelemente.

z.B ein DB mit einem Array für 1000 Meldungen, einen DB mit einem Array für 300 Messwerte usw...

Also die DBs nicht pro Anlagenteil sondern nach Klassen (Meldungen, Messwerte, schaltende Aggregate, Zähler, usw.) sortiert...


----------



## JesperMP (2 März 2021)

So mache ich es auch.


----------



## ducati (2 März 2021)

Grundsätzlich muss man bei TIA aber schaun, dass diese Global-DBs soviele Reserven haben, dass man die im laufenden Betrieb nicht erweitern muss.

Bzw. auch sonst aufpassen, dass durch Reinitialisierung der DBs die Einstellwerte nicht verloren gehen.

gruß.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (3 März 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss man bei TIA aber schaun, dass diese Global-DBs soviele Reserven haben, dass man die im laufenden Betrieb nicht erweitern muss.
> 
> Bzw. auch sonst aufpassen, dass durch Reinitialisierung der DBs die Einstellwerte nicht verloren gehen.
> 
> gruß.



^ Hab ich einmal verbockt, daher ganz wichtiger Hinweis! ^

Dennoch kommt man manchmal nicht drum herum. Wenn dem so, mache ich aber noch folgendes:
Momentanaufnahme der Aktualwerte -> Aktualwerte als Startwerte übernehmen -> Alles ausklappen -> alles markieren -> in Excel einfügen -> Über Verketten eine SCL Syntax herstellen mit der Belegung der Aktualwerte.

Das hört sich nach viel Arbeit an, ist aber innerhalb von zwei Minuten gemacht, wenn man sich entsprechend mit Excel auskennt. Das letzte Mal habe ich das ausgiebig nutzen dürfen, als der Speicher einer 1200er SPS knapp wurde und noch auf Gedeih und Verderb hin der Speicher "optimiert" werden musste.


----------



## JesperMP (3 März 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss man bei TIA aber schaun, dass diese Global-DBs soviele Reserven haben, dass man die im laufenden Betrieb nicht erweitern muss.
> Bzw. auch sonst aufpassen, dass durch Reinitialisierung der DBs die Einstellwerte nicht verloren gehen.


Das ist eine Grund dafür dass man die HMI Einstellwerte in einen DB sammeln muss. Die Einstellwerte ändern sich nicht von sich selber, deswegen kann man ein Snapshot aufnehmen, eine Änderung einfügen, und geänderte DB in die Steuerung laden ohne Gefahr dass die Online Werte sich in den Zwischenzeit sich geändert haben.


----------



## ducati (4 März 2021)

Jesper, kommt halt auf das HMI an... Bei nem Leitsystem mit 50 HMI-Clients könnte grad immer irgendwo jemand was einstellen. Hier müsstest für die Zeit der DB Änderung die Anlage vom Leitsystem trennen.

Aber dafür gibts grad beim Siemens nur die "Lösung" genügend Reserven im DB vorzuhalten und diese nicht umzubenennen...

Gruß


----------

